# Want A Free Blank Snowboard?



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Is it best comment wins or at random or what?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Random. It's in the contest details


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have the greatest entry. "My snowboard is my baby mama after all the times I raped it."


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Leo it's a 157, not a 156 

We may select a few runners-up to throw some more goodies at I'll have to see what I've got that I can give away but pretty sure I've got a hoodie and some nice new gloves to sweeten the pot a little bit.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

david_z said:


> Leo it's a 157, not a 156
> 
> We may select a few runners-up to throw some more goodies at I'll have to see what I've got that I can give away but pretty sure I've got a hoodie and some nice new gloves to sweeten the pot a little bit.


Tomato tuhmahtoe.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

ok, I left my nonsensical statement on both pages.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I left it on the aGNARchy page, but I didn't see others posted on the blank page.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> ok, I left my nonsensical statement on both pages.


LoL, I saw that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Nefarious said:


> I left it on the aGNARchy page, but I didn't see others posted on the blank page.


You have to click "everyone" above the box where you post to see people's posts. Otherwise, you only see Blank's posts by default.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

david_z said:


> Leo it's a 157, not a 156
> 
> We may select a few runners-up to throw some more goodies at I'll have to see what I've got that I can give away but pretty sure I've got a hoodie and some nice new gloves to sweeten the pot a little bit.


Just not your old ugly hoodie....


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Ah hah! The mysteries of the internet are never ending! Thanks, Leo!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Argo said:


> Just not your old ugly hoodie....


That sir, was VERY well played. *claps*


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

david_z said:


> We may select a few runners-up to throw some more goodies at I'll have to see what I've got that I can give away but pretty sure I've got a hoodie and some nice new gloves to sweeten the pot a little bit.


Awesome, are you giving away the turd hoodie?


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

I already own a blank so i wont enter the contest. no need for 2 blanks of the same size, but i can say they are good boards! i ride mine all over the mountain and it does great everywhere.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

posted on both pages


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

metric said:


> Awesome, are you giving away the turd hoodie?


I wasn't going to... I actually have a brand new DC hoodie that's 2 sizes too small for me.

But I might give away the turd, too.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Sweet contest! Posted on both pages... fingers crossed!


----------



## LiVeRideFcK (Jan 29, 2012)

Dope. I wish i would have known about that "everyone" part. I thought i was the only one who posted on blanks page


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

sweet...im gonna have to check it out.


----------



## LiVeRideFcK (Jan 29, 2012)

Did they pick the winner?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Compiling list of entrants, then I've gotta run them through random.org to pick the winner. we'll announce Monday or Tuesday on FB, I'll try to remember to post here, too.

Chances are much better than the lottery I think there may be ~100 entries.


----------



## LiVeRideFcK (Jan 29, 2012)

Thats pretty badass. I like the concept of the board. If i got one though I'd probably sharpie the fuck out of it.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Winner has been posted and there is a second-chance contest for everyone else you can win either a nice pair of swany gloves (SX-70), black, size XL, or a medium size DC hoodie which is red & turquoise colored.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Bonus winners announced right meow:

Gloves - Avery Tibbits
Hoodie - Dominique Careddu

double-secret-bonus winners will get an Agnarchy.com t-shirt:

Brad Richardson
Matt Faragasso

If your name is on the list of winners, please email or PM me and I'll get you taken care of.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

sonofa...


----------

